# Extra suspension and improved rear-axle weights



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Morning All

I did ask this Q on another thread in June but got no reply, so here goes again.

Of the 3 options for modifying rear suspension

A) Air Rides

B) Additional leaf spring

C) Hollow rubber spring

Which one will give the greater increase in permitted rear-axle weight?

Can they be used in combination? And if so, does that give a further increase in permitted weight over the use of a single method.

If anybody knows where I can get the answers I would be very grateful even for that info.

Thanks in advance

Geoff


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi geoff, give sv tech a call, have your chassis number to hand and they will tell you what you can and cant do on your chassis. all the best sean


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There will be a maximum weight that the vehicle can be plated no matter what additional components are fitted. Engine power and brake performance are two contributing factors.

I think your best bet is to ask the experts, such as SV tech, who will tell you what options are available to you. They would give me an increase of 200kg MGW with no mods and 350kg with air suspension. There was though no increase in maximum axle load weights.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

I can't answer your queries, but I think  >> Watling Towbars << will be able to.

Presumably you want to carry something heavy on the back or tow something with a considerable noseweight, and Watling are very professional.

If it's not possible to achieve what you want both safely and legally they will refuse a job, even though it means a financial loss to themselves.

Can't get better advice than that. :wink:

Hope this helps, but don't hold your breath. I asked similar questions, and for our van the answers were all negative.

I don't think you can alter the maximum axle weights whatever suspension aids you install. 

Dave 

Edit - - - wish I could type faster! Beaten to it again!  8O


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And don't forget to upgrade tyres after,

Loddy


----------

